# [Q][Does Wifi Sleep In Alpha 3]



## ukguy115 (Sep 7, 2011)

DOES WIFI SLEEP IN ALPHA 3? I AM GETTING 100% USAGE. WIFI SLEEP POLICY IS SET TO WHEN SCREEN TURNS OFF. AND WHEN I SLEEP WITH OFF GET ABOUT 1% OR LESS PER HOUR BATTERY DRAIN WHICH IS GREAT. WHEN I FORGET TO TURN OFF WIFI ITS MORE LIKE 3%.

DOES DAL STILL HAVE IT HARD CODED TO NEVER SLEEP?

THANKS.

Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## fudlen (Aug 24, 2011)

Why you yelling







pretty sure wifi still stays on and it doesn't go into deep sleep still


----------



## ukguy115 (Sep 7, 2011)

No yelling here very thankful, just curious. Hadnt heard anything on wifi sleep other than that i am happy with wifi performance.


----------



## androideric (Oct 6, 2011)

ukguy115 said:


> No yelling here very thankful, just curious. Hadnt heard anything on wifi sleep other than that i am happy with wifi performance.


You originally posted in all CAPS, which is related to yelling if you were speaking what you had posted.


----------



## ukguy115 (Sep 7, 2011)

My lord its ten times easier to type on a tablet when capslock is on. My first thread and i get reamed. I will continually sit and watch from now on. I just wanted to know about wifi sleep i did 3 complete installs trying to get it to work because i thought it was baked in now. Obviously you all are to worried about caps lock though. Good bye now.


----------



## StuBeeMe (Nov 30, 2011)

Came here to find the same answer......thread derailed into caps lock usage.

so..anyone know..does the "Wifi Sleep Policy" work on the touchpad? I have it set to "When screen turns off", yet the battery still drains pretty heavily overnight.

thanks


----------



## ukguy115 (Sep 7, 2011)

Never heard anything official but looks like it does not.


----------



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

I believe its hard set to never sleep because it causes sod. it was i'm the sod patch for 2.1 its probably the same.


----------



## StuBeeMe (Nov 30, 2011)

I've seen various suggestions on fixing the wifi sleeping issue...such as - setting the router to a channel below 5, - setting a static IP address. course I can't test either unless it actually does sleep and have an issue.
I'll try out some Android battery apps on the market to see if they can control wifi automatically.


----------



## TheKrayze (Nov 1, 2011)

unofficially, i would say it does not sleep. i have twitter, gmail, hotmail, facebook, good for enterprise running, checking for updates, every 30 mins. over night, 12 - 7am, it drained 9-10%. the screen was off all that time. webOS last night, darined about 7-8% over the same amount of time. (have email on gmail and hotmail evey 15 min and spazhd beta every 5 mins.


----------



## StuBeeMe (Nov 30, 2011)

I've installed "Auto Airplane Mode" by DON in the marketplace. Seems to work in disabling wifi when the screen goes off..and re-enabling when active.
I'll see how it performs (battery-wise) overnight

(I've been using this app for my Asus Transformer for sometime as well)


----------



## webdroidmt (Nov 26, 2011)

I've been using *Battery Defender *for a few days by *INFOLIFE* on the android market. So far, it's been working well, shuts off wifi within 15-20 sec after screen off and turns wifi back on in approx 5-7 seconds when screen comes back on. I'll keep this until Dal allows the sleep function to work properly in CM7 or CM9.

Might even keep it beyond, as it is a battery saver app.

Mike T


----------



## jp80 (Oct 24, 2011)

TheKrayze said:


> unofficially, i would say it does not sleep. i have twitter, gmail, hotmail, facebook, good for enterprise running, checking for updates, every 30 mins. over night, 12 - 7am, it drained 9-10%. the screen was off all that time. webOS last night, darined about 7-8% over the same amount of time. (have email on gmail and hotmail evey 15 min and spazhd beta every 5 mins.


I always turn off WiFi when I am not using the tablet. The drain is very high in CM7a3 even then. a3 is definitely more stable for me, but drains more than a2/a2.1 (they were not exactly power conserving either). It drains about 1% per hour on standby, with WiFi *OFF*. WebOS for me drains 1% every 8 hrs on standby... excellent. That's a significant difference and I stopped using Android except for when I really need an app (mostly for better PDF readers) on the Android side. I checked for runaway processes and did not find any. I am back to WebOS for now and will be waiting for the official release which hopefully will not have this issue. This is my first Android device and I am not sure if this is the norm with Android devices generally draining more than WebOS devices.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

jp80 said:


> I always turn off WiFi when I am not using the tablet. The drain is very high in CM7a3 even then. a3 is definitely more stable for me, but drains more than a2/a2.1 (they were not exactly power conserving either). It drains about 1% per hour on standby, with WiFi *OFF*. WebOS for me drains 1% every 8 hrs on standby... excellent. That's a significant difference and I stopped using Android except for when I really need an app (mostly for better PDF readers) on the Android side. I checked for runaway processes and did not find any. I am back to WebOS for now and will be waiting for the official release which hopefully will not have this issue. This is my first Android device and I am not sure if this is the norm with Android devices generally draining more than WebOS devices.


If dalingrin's work on the nook is any indication, power management will get better.

And I do the same thing. Turn wifi off when not in use. It connects within about five seconds when I turn it on, so this isn't a big deal.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

jp80 said:


> I always turn off WiFi when I am not using the tablet. The drain is very high in CM7a3 even then. a3 is definitely more stable for me, but drains more than a2/a2.1 (they were not exactly power conserving either). It drains about 1% per hour on standby, with WiFi *OFF*. WebOS for me drains 1% every 8 hrs on standby... excellent. That's a significant difference and I stopped using Android except for when I really need an app (mostly for better PDF readers) on the Android side. I checked for runaway processes and did not find any. I am back to WebOS for now and will be waiting for the official release which hopefully will not have this issue. This is my first Android device and I am not sure if this is the norm with Android devices generally draining more than WebOS devices.


If dalingrin's work on the nook is any indication, power management will get better.

And I do the same thing. Turn wifi off when not in use. It connects within about five seconds when I turn it on, so this isn't a big deal.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

Oh hai double post.


----------

